# More Innovations to come from BMW at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) 2015



## caycep (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing about Carplay? sigh.


----------



## KamiBeats757 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nothing regarding Android connectivity or Android Auto?


----------

